# Breaker as Main



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

When using a breaker enclosure (single 2 pole space), is the retaining kit mandatory?

"If you refuse to pay unjust taxes, your property will be confiscated. If you attempt to defend your property, you will be arrested. If you resist arrest, you will be clubbed. If you defend yourself against clubbing, you will be shot dead. These procedures are known as the Rule of Law." — Edward Abbey


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Depending on the breaker. The breaker, if bolted in place, does not need one but if it is just on a standard bus bar then yes it needs one if it is back fed.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

408.36(d)



> (d) back-fed devices. Plug-in-type overcurrent protection devices or plug-in type main lug assemblies that are backfed and used to terminate field-installed ungrounded supply conductors shall be secured in place by an additional fastener that requires other than a pull to release the device from the mounting means on the panel.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

Would this be considered back fed? Its basically a tiny panel, not a back feed.

"If you refuse to pay unjust taxes, your property will be confiscated. If you attempt to defend your property, you will be arrested. If you resist arrest, you will be clubbed. If you defend yourself against clubbing, you will be shot dead. These procedures are known as the Rule of Law." — Edward Abbey


----------



## woodchuck2 (Sep 18, 2009)

I believe the correct definition of backfed in this case would be line power on what is normally the load side of the breaker to power the buss.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

If the wires feeding the enclosure go to a lug then you install a main breaker for a service then, IMO that isn't a backfed breaker. If the wires feeding the breaker are hot and energizes the panel then it is back fed. IMO, it sounds like a standard setup-- no kit needed.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

Ok, yes the line does go to lugs,thanks guys.

"If you refuse to pay unjust taxes, your property will be confiscated. If you attempt to defend your property, you will be arrested. If you resist arrest, you will be clubbed. If you defend yourself against clubbing, you will be shot dead. These procedures are known as the Rule of Law." — Edward Abbey


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

be sure the small panel is listed for use as service equipment.


----------



## acebradley (Mar 1, 2012)

Wouldn't be a main if the line doesn't go to the breaker.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

line can go to main lugs and you can have up to 6 mains.


----------



## acebradley (Mar 1, 2012)

*main breaker*

Correct me if I am wrong, but I have never seen a panel with six main breakers listed. SIX breakers would be allowed by code, but only one
could be the main. Am I wrong?:blink


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

acebradley said:


> Am I wrong?


Yes.

The disconnecting means is permitted to be six throws of the hand or less, so you can indeed have 6 main breakers in the one panel.

Just like how one of those cheap old split-bus panels works.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

GEORGE D said:


> When using a breaker enclosure (single 2 pole space), is the retaining kit mandatory?
> 
> "If you refuse to pay unjust taxes, your property will be confiscated. If you attempt to defend your property, you will be arrested. If you resist arrest, you will be clubbed. If you defend yourself against clubbing, you will be shot dead. These procedures are known as the Rule of Law." — Edward Abbey


Did an inspector call you out on this?

*Esse quam videri (To be, rather than to seem)*


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

acebradley said:


> Wouldn't be a main if the line doesn't go to the breaker.


----------



## acebradley (Mar 1, 2012)

:no:
Let me put it this way: The MAIN breaker feeds the buss. The branch breakers feed branch loads. Yes, the code allows for up to six switches or or sets of circuit breakers, or combination of, as disconnecting means for the service. I do not dispute that - it is in the code. But there are not six mains in the panel, because that would imply that you are feeding the panel bussing six times. Each Panel would have only one main disconnect, or none at all. Panels are generally identified as Main Lug Only, Or Main Circuit Breaker, not Six Main Circuit Breaker. Get my drift?


----------



## acebradley (Mar 1, 2012)

In the case of a split buss panel, I would say yes, there could be more than one MAIN breaker if more than one breaker feeds separate portions of the bussing.


----------

